
11-year-old boy arrested over a stick-figure drawing - georgecmu
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/2011/02/22/2011-02-22_11yearold_boy_arrested_in_colorado_over_violent_stickfigure_drawing_made_in_scho.html
======
deadcyclo
I really can't make up my mind about this one.

On one hand it's very obvious to me that things like this need to cause a
reaction, on the other hand it seems insane to handcuff a _child_ and put him
in a cell for something like this.

Seems to me like this would be more of a job for a medical professional or
child services. But I'm still very unsure what the correct action to take
would be.

~~~
hugh3
The words "Young man, you're going straight to the Principal's office!" spring
to mind.

Of course, I think most of us when we were kids might have occasionally joked
about killing the teacher. Hell, at my school we had _songs_ about killing the
teacher. (Ooh, the internet wins again:
[http://www.citizenofthemonth.com/2005/08/04/a-tribute-to-
tea...](http://www.citizenofthemonth.com/2005/08/04/a-tribute-to-teachers/)).
Of course if this kid is _really_ fantasising about killing the teacher
(especially at age eleven) then he's probably a bit disturbed, so it's time to
have a meeting with the counsellor and the parents.

I really can't see any circumstances under which getting the police involved
is anything other than a waste of police time, though, unless he _actually_
has a gun.

------
noonespecial
I hope they never find out about comic books. I hear there might be some
illustrated violence in some of them now and again as well.

